# Brought home my 4 darling Platy - Questions



## MinnesotaMom (Feb 20, 2012)

So, I prepared my tank weeks in advance b4 bringing home my little darlings. I placed them in there new home last night (totally scared because I want to do everything right) nerveous as can be yet LOVING the sweet little babes!! Before purchasing I made sure they tested my water - results were wonderful (lol). sigh.
Now, babes I understand are a little stand-off-ish and staying in the back behind cabin and plants. Now and then they come out to the front or top then if they see us or hear a noise they go back into hiding.... I am guessing this is normal until they get used to us?
Here is my real question. Since adding the 4 darlings... I fed them a little Omega One Flakes and a little Blood Worms.... Now the water is a little cloudy instead of clear. Why??? And when feeding the flakes am I suppose to break them up or leave them in flake form. I crumbled them. Am I suppose to rinse the Blood Worms after they thaw? I did not.
I would appreciate any advice since I have not had fish before and I want the best environment for my darlings s possible.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The cloudy is most likely "new tank syndrome". Read the cycling sticky and cut back on feeding for a few days. Watch the ammonia and be ready to do a water change. You want the food to fit in the fish's mouth, so crumbling is fine for small fish. Best is to rinse bloodworms in warm water until they are thawed and clean. But a good quality brand will only add a small amount of waste liquid, so its not fatal.


----------

